# Took my 8 hr class yesterday.



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I was able to get my class out of the way and even pass it. So now i am pulling my hair out try to figure out what i want to carry, i own 6 guns but not sure what to carry. I really want to carry my FN 9mm i just really love this gun, but the down side is that it is very hard to find stuff for the Fn like IWB holsters and night sights, that are made for the gun. So i have been really looking at the Kahr CW9 and a glock 23 but my mind changes every day. I wish i could just buy them all. Any body have any input they would like to share.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Stop pulling out your hair. The particular gun you carry is of little importance compared to mindset, marksmanship ability, gunhandling skill, and tactics used in a fight.

You have a bunch of good guns in your sig line. Which do you shoot the best?


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

My FN 9mm


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*guide*

kcdano: Congratulation; You'll probably do like many others. 
Carry this for awhile and another and another. 
Use 'Mike's' thoughts as a good guide.

Read 'SuckLeads' recent piece. Something to think about for all of us.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Discovering your options and being creative are all part of it. Qualify with the pistol you shoot best with, and practice with all of them you plan to carry. In my state, you'll need to show equal or improvement on your original qualifying target when you renew your permit. Good luck whatever you do/choose.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a CW9 and love it. It is very concealable, accurate and has been 100% reliable with all different type of ammo. I looked at a of subcompact 9mm's and the CW9 was my choice, but there are a lot of good guns out there and it really becomes user preference.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Practice with the lightest and the smallest you've got, and that you trust.

If it's too uncomfortable to carry, you'll leave it home. If it's home, it'll do you no good if you need it.

Jeff


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you fall asleep through any of it? We had to watch an hour long video on self-defense and justification and I think all but two or three of the 30 people there nodded off. The video part by itself was worse than 4-hour traffic school.


----------

